# Stellplatz



## PurpleDragon (Nov 6, 2006)

We have just returned from touring in Germany and found a real nice stellplatz in a place called Merxheim.
It is on a small farm just outside the village.
The owner speaks exellent English and is a mine of information very friendly and helpful.
The site has all the facilities (Water, electric, waste point) its 4 euro per night + 1.50 for electric if needed.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Can you add the site to the map so we can find it later. Weve just returned from Germany, had an excellent time.

Andy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you follow this link:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

You'll be able to add the stellplatz to our campsite database so everyone can enjoy the experience. 8)

Please check on the campsite map <<HERE>> first though, just to make sure it isn't already there. If it is there, just add a review to the existing entry.


----------

